# figuring amounts



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i was sent a large package of feta culture from dairy connection, but it doesn't say how much to put into how much milk. how can i figure this out from the print-out they sent??


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I looked in Goats Produce Too and their recipe for feta calls for 1/4 cup cheese culture and 1/8 tsp lipase enzyme powder. I don't know if this will help or not because you have feta culture. But maybe this might give you a ballpark idea. I've not used feta culture yet. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Look on the Dairy Connection website and with the culture page it will list the proportions for cultures to milk. I think it is about 1/8 teaspoon per gallon of milk -- maybe less.

Linda


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

oh, i think i'll try that, i'll let you know how it works. thanks! think i'll go look at their site too.


----------

